# Fort Custer in Augusta



## BooTz007 (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone hunt this state park for small game? If so how bountiful would you say it is? Any good spots you care to share?

Here is a map of the park: http://www.michigandnr.com/Publications/PDFS/RecreationCamping/fort_custer_map.pdf

Thanks, BooTz007


----------

